# GOOD home soil pH test or meter



## MDJoe (Sep 16, 2019)

pH is something I check more than other soil data.

Is there a GOOD pH test out there that I can do multiple samples at home with? Or a pH meter? I find the ones you stick in the dirt are useless and always read 7.0...


----------



## ColeLawn (Nov 11, 2020)

I would like to know this too before I bite the bullet and drop $75 to have a soil test done by one of the name brands.


----------



## MDJoe (Sep 16, 2019)

Professional soil tests are great, but sometimes I just want a spot-check or see if it's heading the right direction!

What I do know is my pH varies fairly wildly across the yard, so unless I pay out the wazoo for 20 samples, I don't really know every little spot. My front yard is notably higher in pH than the back, but I'm not sure where the "continental divide" actually is, so to speak, where it changes..


----------



## MDJoe (Sep 16, 2019)

I've tried the "strips" but they don't narrow it down much, plus, the color of the dirt itself discolors the strip somewhat, so I'm not sure if the color is right due to the brownish tint the soil produces, irrespective of pH.


----------



## Oyster Shark (Aug 24, 2020)

MDJoe: Yes, you can probably get a pH probe and unit with the appropriate buffers and glassware for under $200. I can provide you with a method if you're interested.

ColeLawn, $75 for a soil test is high. MidWest Labs will test the pH of a soil sample for 6 dollars. A complete analysis of a soil sample is ~25 dollars.

The most important thing is getting a homogenous soil sample.

See https://midwestlabs.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/soil_sampling.pdf


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

ColeLawn said:


> I would like to know this too before I bite the bullet and drop $75 to have a soil test done by one of the name brands.


$75 is highway robbery. Most state cooperative extensions will do a full test including pH and organic matter for way less. U Maryland no longer does soil testing, but U Delaware does a full test for $14:

https://www.udel.edu/academics/colleges/canr/cooperative-extension/environmental-stewardship/soil-testing/

https://www.udel.edu/content/dam/udelImages/canr/pdfs/extension/environmental-stewardship/fee-schedule-soil-lab.pdf.pdf

I wouldn't bother with any of the home test kits. Waste of $$.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I would also use a lab because they use certain extracting/testing methods that these home tests cannot do.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=3124


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Waypoint is around $16 for a test. Not sure where charges that much but $75 is way too much.


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

I've got an old defunct pH meter lying around at the lab. Think I will bring it home and test some soil slurry. I need to send out my soil for testing anyways, but wish I could do my own testing. Minerals by ICP or AA, maybe a Kjehdahl digestion for nitrogen. I need to do more research on what tests I really need to do. Sounds like work, Ugh. Easier to send out.


----------



## Oyster Shark (Aug 24, 2020)

macattack said:


> I've got an old defunct pH meter lying around at the lab. Think I will bring it home and test some soil slurry. I need to send out my soil for testing anyways, but wish I could do my own testing. Minerals by ICP or AA, maybe a Kjehdahl digestion for nitrogen. I need to do more research on what tests I really need to do. Sounds like work, Ugh. Easier to send out.


See MWL rec above.


----------



## Oneacer (Sep 27, 2020)

CT does the test for free ...


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

Anyone found an good, at home, soil pH meter? Don't want to send off for a soil test every time I want to check the pH of the soil around a shrub, tree or area of the lawn.


----------



## passabledave (Apr 19, 2021)

I've got a Hana pH meter and was considering buying these, but I think for me it's just a solution looking for a problem.

.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

I like my Kelway meter. Seems quite accurate when I compare readings from it to my state lab sample results. They are a little pricey new, but can be found on eBay used.


----------



## r7k (Jan 25, 2019)

*Luster Leaf 1612 Rapitest pH Soil Tester*










the pH only tester is like $10 shipped from amazon, and I thought I saw it locally for $5.99.
I think it is fairly accurate, it showed orange on me when my soil sample report from UCONN said my pH was 4.8, and is very easy to use. Opening their little green capsule can be a pain though but otherwise for < $10 it is ok.

their 4 pack, the pH + NPK test... the NPK test is not as fast and easy as the pH. Their NPK test is a pain, have to mix however much dirt with a lot of water and let it sit for hours then you sample. So i wouldn't bother with their NPK test kit unless your a hardcore lawn nerd.


----------



## Rocketman (Apr 22, 2021)

Has anyone tried the red cabbage method? I've read that it gives accurate results, but you have to interpret the color matches like test strips.


----------



## kevreh (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm going to try a method that's more inline with what a lab might do. Mix soil with distilled water, let settle, filter through coffee filter, then test with drops. I have a ph test kit for my pool that is accurate. You add five drops to the water and compare against a color chart. We'll see, may be a waste of time.

Like others have mentioned it would be good to have a method so I can spot check areas (like the area where the dog pees, shady area that sees a lot of runoff, etc)


----------

